# Upcoming Fishing Flea Market Buy/Sale...in Chesapeake



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Came across this announcement on Craigslist. It's for March 13, 2010.

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/spo/1588083289.html


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

thanks for the heads up.


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

I go there for the turkey shoots in the fall. The old guys there are hilarious.


----------



## hoagiexj (May 19, 2006)

I always thought about stopping in at a turkey shoot....i'm originally from up north where they have :beer:, food and door prizes...is it the same down here?

I'll have to stop in at the flea market and stock up for the spring :fishing:


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

If the turkey shoot has :beer: I think I will pass. Alcohol + Guns = something bad happening.


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

might be worth the ride down there


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Don't know how large this be, but there are a fair amount of signs up in the area. As a reminder, it is tomorrow!


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Sounds Like fun, I am going to try and go in the morning.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Some of the info from the *original* ad announcement for the flea market on March 13.
http://norfolk.craigslist.org/spo/1614954980.html

Newest post shows there is a $3 cover charge.....kids under 12 get in for free.
http://norfolk.craigslist.org/spo/1640151592.html


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Thrifty Angler said:


> Some of the info from the *original* ad announcement for the flea market on March 13.
> http://norfolk.craigslist.org/spo/1614954980.html
> 
> Newest post shows there is a $3 cover charge.....kids under 12 get in for free.
> http://norfolk.craigslist.org/spo/1640151592.html


COVER CHARGE!?!?!?! What do they think this is? Some night club? $3.00 just to browse? O.K., I'll pay it.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

That $3.00 cover charge cost me 3 Gotch-a plugs! Saw Jet Ski Brians truck out there when I was leaving but didn't see him. Saw about 1000 other folks though. At 0830 there was about 500+ out there. Huge turn out!


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

lil red jeep said:


> That $3.00 cover charge cost me 3 Gotch-a plugs! Saw Jet Ski Brians truck out there when I was leaving but didn't see him. Saw about 1000 other folks though. At 0830 there was about 500+ out there. Huge turn out!


Wow 3000 grand just in cover not a bad hawl


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

weights .05 cents an ounce , bottom rigs . 20 cents , 6 pack hooks .50 cents , 1.00 gotchas ... lots of good deals..and he's rights lots of people. I saw brian inside taking some pictures.


----------



## ajbruck (Mar 11, 2010)

justfishin said:


> weights .05 cents an ounce , bottom rigs . 20 cents , 6 pack hooks .50 cents , 1.00 gotchas ... lots of good deals..and he's rights lots of people. I saw brian inside taking some pictures.


Should have advertised some prices. If I would have seen this post early this morning, or yesterday they would have had more customers. too late now


----------

